# Ruffled Duckling Railbus - scratch build paper model in 1:16 scale



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome.
I would like to present You my last model of Ruffled Duckling Railbus on scale 1:16.
Model is paper made with full interior and chassis made.
It's static model with no drive.
It is my next model build from my fascination to american narrow-gauge trains, but the inspiration to this model were pictures from this site:

Boulder Valley Models[/b]

I invite You to watch and comment (click to enlarge picture):
   

   

   

   



Pozdrawiam
Adam


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice modeling and painting. It would be hard for me to build something like this and not have it run, but is an excellant model. You might post any other models in the Model Making forum where I would more likely to have seen it. Thanks for posting.


Terl


----------

